# JD 620 Starting Problem



## Garvin (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a 1958 JD 620 tractor with a starting problem. It will start and continue to run so long as the starter is engaged, but once the starter is released, it dies. Does anyone have a remedy?


----------



## johndeere9360 (Sep 6, 2012)

Garvin said:


> I have a 1958 JD 620 tractor with a starting problem. It will start and continue to run so long as the starter is engaged, but once the starter is released, it dies. Does anyone have a remedy?


Oh,i have 6 john deere 6930 and 3 john deere 9630. And i have 4 fendt 936 vario,fendt gta special edition,claas xerion 3000,deutz fahr agrotron whit 250ps,2 case quattrack,1 chellenger catapillae,4 john deere catapiller und two claas 770 whit catapillers i have 15 selvdrivers. Ps: i have a lohnunternehmen!!!


----------

